# Racesafe v Kanteq body protector!?



## lymeregis (28 April 2010)

Just wondered if I could pick your brains or your thoughts on the Racesafe body protector or Kanteq body protector?

Any opinions/thoughts/personal experiences welcomed!

Am a 5ft4, size 10 & only doing BE90s this year, so nothing major!  But my body protector is old & not comfy & I have decided to treat myself to a new xc hat & bp!!!  

Any thoughts??  Thank you x


----------



## rhino (28 April 2010)

I love my Racesafe, it is the comfiest body protector I have ever had and I don't feel it impedes my mobility in the saddle. I am same height/size as you and have an adult small, but my friend who is also the same size has a childs xl (which are much cheaper!). I have personally never fallen off when wearing mine, but a couple of friends who have borrowed it have had fairly straightforward falls and feel it offered good protection. I would personally buy Racesafe again, I also like the fact you can buy short back/long back versions.

I have heard that the Kans have a different type of foam which is longer lasting, but of course is more expensive. I have never worn one so can't really advise..


----------



## lymeregis (28 April 2010)

To be honest, I was wondering the big price difference between the two, as the Kan is about double the price I think?

I was wondering if it was a case of you get what you pay for.......  But I am now swaying towards the Racesafes......

thank you!


----------



## kerilli (28 April 2010)

the Kans are very comfy, they feel heavy when you pick one up but once it is on you don't notice the weight at all. I kind of feel that that kind of enhanced protection is worth the little bit of extra weight anyway... the foam hardens on impact (due to little bubbles of gas trapped in it) and then relaxes again, it isn't "one use and out" like normal bp foam. it doesn't go obsolete with age either, so it works out more cost efficient in the long run. definitely worth the extra money imho.


----------



## Saratoga (28 April 2010)

I have recently purchased a KAN, and love it! Had a RP body protector for years, now wish i had upgraded sooner. It fits really nicely, isn't restrictive at all, and fits my shape better....it is slightly curved into the small of my back, and having suffered from lower back problems for years the extra support here is really good.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (28 April 2010)

another vote for Kan. They sponsor me and have provided me with a BP would never go back to anything else now I have ridden in it. Perfect fit, back support, and expanding sides to allow full breathing movement, plus smart foam.

I highly recommend them, try one on you will feel the difference too


----------



## Hemirjtm (28 April 2010)

Kan all the way.

When I picked it up for the first time I was shocked at it's weight. But put it on and it felt great! LOVE it!! I have even forgotten I have it on...which I think is a big plus! I also think you get what you pay for, and I'm very pleased I invested in one.

I wouldn't get a different BP now as love it so much! I have XC'd in it, Showjumped in it, hacked out in it...and even worn it for flat work when my horse was being unpredictable!

As others have said it fits like a dream, breathes with you and it is imho the best BP for women on the market! 

Definatly go with KAN, very helpful and will find the right one for you  I have the T3, I'm 5ft4 and size 12.

I can't actually sings the KAN's praises enough, I just think they are the BEST, and I would definatly buy another one if and when I need it!!

x


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (28 April 2010)

Just saw one on Ebay- NB its NOT mine so not advertising and if it had been a 12 i wouldnt be sharing the find with you lot 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KAN-TEQ-BODY-...ds_Equestrian_Clothing_MJ&hash=item2306ccd9d4


----------



## _MizElz_ (28 April 2010)

I have recently bought a Racesafe, after years of 'coping' in a rock-hard Rodney Powell. I absolutely love my Racesafe - really flexible and supportive, and ultra-lightweight. I took a fall in mine a couple of weeks ago on the road, and I am almost certain that it saved me from what could have been quite nasty injuries, simply through absorbing the shock as I fell against the bank. I have no knowledge of the KAN, but would definitely recommend the Racesafe!

(Should add that I am 5'2, size 12-14)


----------



## lymeregis (28 April 2010)

cheers guys!  So helpful as always!  Great to get first hand experiences of them both!

So basically it looks like they are both good, but Kan is better if you can afford the extra?  & will hopefully last longer!  Am pretty hot on safety for me & my horse, so tend to spend more there, & scrimp in other places - like watching badders on the tv :-( 

Will have a google & find my local stockist to see what they feel like on!  How exciting I love horsey shopping!!


----------



## lymeregis (28 April 2010)

just realised being a petplan equine insured ponies/trailer, I get £30 of a kan bp!!!  I think thats swung the deal


----------



## Rowreach (28 April 2010)

Another vote for Kan, cannot recommend them highly enough.  It's the only BP I've ever been truly comfortable and able to breathe in, but apart from that the design and materials are second to none and I believe it to be the safest BP on the market and well worth the money.

Also they can be adjusted by the maker to allow them to fit you perfectly.

Having a Kan encourages me to wear a BP far more often than I used to


----------



## Mickeyshannagh (29 April 2010)

Hi!

Would also have to give a very strong vote for the Kanteq body protector, I had a racesafe body protector previously but updated when I got a new young horse. Can't believe how much safer the kanteq body protector is, the racesafe maybe more flexible but I really believe this is at at the sacrifice of safety. Plus when you have the kanteq body proetctor on you dont even notice it being on, so not only does it feel MUCH safer but also more comfy!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (29 April 2010)

Posted the about this a few weeks ago, purchased a Kan for my daughter after the advice given on here. She loves it, found it so comfortable that after xc schooling she untacked and washed down the horse without even undoing it she had forgotten she had it on.

Other daughter in now campaigning for one...........


----------



## Lolo (29 April 2010)

A vote for the Racesafe. My sister has one and its the first BP she's worn willingly for non-XC stuff and is ultra-lightweight and doesn't impede her mobility at all. The advantages of the Kan are that it has shoulder pads inbuilt it seems which look like they good have saved her the current umming and ahhing over her collarbone and that the stuff they're made from is very cool (I did it for my physics project- it is amazing stuff).

I think you have to try them both on. Some people hate certain types of BP- I find RP's very restrictive and uncomfortable. Others love them. Its all trial and error I reckon.


----------



## langside (29 April 2010)

if you can get away with a regular 10 or a short 8 treehouse are selling kanteq's for only £80 - guessing its a stock clearance


----------



## kirkton (29 April 2010)

I vote Kan.
I have a made to measure one and I love it, would never go back to wearing a regular BP.
Their customer service is excellent.


----------



## riaseed007 (29 April 2010)

I have a racesafe in my xc colours.  I really like it, it looks good, is comfortable and must be safe since it complies to the safety regulations.  Have to say though, I'm really interested in the Kan.  I've never really studied them before but having been on the website I am impressed and would certainly look into getting one if I needed to in the future.


----------



## teddyt (29 April 2010)

Rowreach said:



			apart from that the design and materials are second to none and I believe it to be the safest BP on the market and well worth the money.
		
Click to expand...

Can you explain why they are the safest? I'd be interested to know what makes them safer?


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2010)

teddyt said:



			Can you explain why they are the safest? I'd be interested to know what makes them safer?
		
Click to expand...

the foam is far superior to that in all the other bps on the market. it was developed by Knox for motorbike rider body armour. it can be hit full force with a hammer and the hammer just bounces off (normal foam cracks, dents etc) - i've done this! Also, it sort-of hardens on impact - it has lots of tiny little tunnels running through it filled with gas, and when pressure is applied the gas expands and so the foam goes harder, until the pressure/force goes again, then it relaxes again. it isn't "one use and out" like normal bp (and hat) foam, and it doesn't need replacing every 3-5 years either, so it ends up being more cost effective.

apart from the Exo, which is a different kettle of fish obviously (and not to everyone's tastes, unfortunately), I think they are the most protective bp on the market.


----------



## teddyt (30 April 2010)

Thanks kerilli, very helpful. On the latest rodney powell BPs, the strip down the spine absorbs twice the impact required to pass the new updated BETA 2009 standard and they have made some other tweaks to improve the fit and safety. But i will also have a look at the Kan BPs too as i have never actually seen one but they seem to have a good reputation on here.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2010)

that's interesting, i'll stick it in my "XC Safety Database" (!!) Of all the other bps on the market, i always liked the Rodney Powell ones best (esp because of the spine protection, having known someone who was thrown against a xc fence in a segmented bp without solid spine protection and who sustained v nasty injuries...), i had 2 RPs in succession before my Exo (for xc) and Kan (for riding youngsters.)


----------



## Thistle (30 April 2010)

The treehouse size 10's are sold out


----------



## NeverSayNever (9 January 2011)

teddyt said:



			Thanks kerilli, very helpful. On the latest rodney powell BPs, the strip down the spine absorbs twice the impact required to pass the new updated BETA 2009 standard and they have made some other tweaks to improve the fit and safety. But i will also have a look at the Kan BPs too as i have never actually seen one but they seem to have a good reputation on here.
		
Click to expand...

sorry to resurrect an older thread, but is this material in the rodney powell same as the Kanteqs then?  ISnt the advantage with a Kanteq that you dont have to replace it as you do with others?


----------



## RomanyMayday (9 January 2011)

Kan! Love mine so much! Very comfortable and makes you feel really safe wearing it to!  Worth the extra money for sure.


----------



## kerilli (9 January 2011)

NeverSayNever said:



			sorry to resurrect an older thread, but is this material in the rodney powell same as the Kanteqs then?  ISnt the advantage with a Kanteq that you dont have to replace it as you do with others?
		
Click to expand...

That, and the fact that the smartfoam in the Kan doesn't behave like bp normal foam, it sort of 'hardens on impact', plus it is moulded to shape, whereas the other type is flat pieces which are hinged/sewn to shape afaik.
the Kan foam is made by Knox, famous for making protective gear for motorbike racers, and Knox don't make it for anyone else...


----------

